# Drop Dead Marriage



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2008)

This has got to totally suck being the groom. 


> * Bride dies during marriage's first dance*
> Sat Feb 9, 7:04 PM ET
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080210/ap_on_re_us/wedding_death
> DAVIE, Fla. - Kim Sjostrom wanted a real-life version of the film "My Big Fat Greek Wedding," which played in the background as friends fixed her hair and makeup before her own marriage ceremony.
> ...


Can't imagine that happening, really feel for the guy. Especially on how he feels reading #98...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 11, 2008)

Man that is terrible, I cannot even imagine this happening to someone.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, how horrible for both of them.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 11, 2008)

That is so saddening!    That is so terrible!  I really feel bad for both of them.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 11, 2008)

...............


...............


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah, that's pretty terrible.  I remember reading a news article a few years ago, a wedding party was in a traffic accident, it was either on the way to the wedding, or just after the wedding, I don't remember.  One of them was killed in the accident.  I can't imagine dealing with that.


----------

